# I think my husband is addicted to Spice



## Victorias (Jul 8, 2012)

My husband and I have not even been married for 3 months. However we have been together for 7 years. Just before we married he convinced me into quitting my job being that he now had a really good job and we could afford for me to not work. Therefore, we (him, my son, his daughter and I) completely depend on his job to care for us all. He has had a drug problem in the past. It ended his first marriage. How could I be so naive?? I will be 49 this year. I've question his Spice use in the past and he ALWAYS denied. The other day it was obvious he had smoked something I question him and at first he denied and then admitted to it. Assured me it was only a twice a month thing. He tends to talk in his sleep and last night he said "I smoke it everyday, everyday". I explained to him that drugs were a deal breaker to me - but he knew that the whole 7 yrs we have been together. I now question everything and every time we have been out with friends. Who do I trust? Is there anyone I can talk to? What do I do now? Can he quit? Would he quit? Do I stay or should I go? How can he keep a job? I have never been a drug user so i don't get it. I have always believed in never forcing people. Instead give them guidance and let them figure out what and how to do what they need/want to do for themselves. Do I give people too much of their own rope? But he is now my husband and this is now my life. What do I do now?


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Spice is still around? 

The formula in the synthetic blends keeps changing and nobody knows exactly what's in them.
This causes a problem because everyone reacts differently to certain compounds in it and since the formula keeps changing, it's difficult to gauge. 

Real marijuana is actually a lot safer.

His addiction is probably more mental than physical. 
If you want him to stop, you need to put your foot down and help him through it.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

If drugs are a dealer break then you can expect to die alone. Right now drug use is at its lowest point in human history and it's still incredibly high. 1/5 people smoke. Almost everyone drinks. 42% of Americans have smoked marijuana at least once. 16% have tried cocaine at least once.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

ShawnD said:


> If drugs are a dealer break then you can expect to die alone. Right now drug use is at its lowest point in human history and it's still incredibly high. 1/5 people smoke. Almost everyone drinks. 42% of Americans have smoked marijuana at least once. 16% have tried cocaine at least once.


To say someone will die alone because they don't accept drug use is not at all realistic. Especially when the poster is against current drug use.

It's entirely reasonable to not accept being with a user, and there are many many people out there (most in fact) who are no illegal users at all.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

How is he smoking it every day that you don't know about it? 

If it's a deal breaker for you, then tell him that and stick to it. You or teh Spice.


----------



## MarcoPolo (Jun 25, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> If drugs are a dealer break then you can expect to die alone. .


Huh? Not true at all. There are plenty of people who don't use drugs. 
Having smoked weed at some point in the past hardly make one a drug user. I also don't think a social drink or a glass of wine at dinner is what is being worried about either.

I work in academics, and I can't think of one person in my department (40 people) that could conceivably be using illegal drugs and quite a few that essentially never drink.

I'm the bad boy in the dept. and i haven't smoked weed in ten years at least and even then it was only for about a month and then got boring.

Another example; any mormon church is full of people who don't do drugs, alcohol or even coffee. I am sure other religious types from many other religions stay away from drugs. Same for new agey yoga types.

Another example; people that are really into fitness stay away from drugs. I went 8 month without so much as a beer because I didn't want to raise my estrogen or put on belly fat. 

I think it is reasonable to expect to find someone who does not do illegal drugs and drinks only very moderately.


----------



## Victorias (Jul 8, 2012)

ShawnD said:


> If drugs are a dealer break then you can expect to die alone. Right now drug use is at its lowest point in human history and it's still incredibly high. 1/5 people smoke. Almost everyone drinks. 42% of Americans have smoked marijuana at least once. 16% have tried cocaine at least once.


Addiction is different. I am not talking about it being a deal breaker because someone has tried.


----------



## Victorias (Jul 8, 2012)

The_Swan said:


> Spice is still around?
> 
> The formula in the synthetic blends keeps changing and nobody knows exactly what's in them.
> This causes a problem because everyone reacts differently to certain compounds in it and since the formula keeps changing, it's difficult to gauge.
> ...


In my state "spice/k-2" is still legal. You can buy it in the local drive threw smoke shacks (stores) along with any kind of pipe you want. They make it too easy and it needs be illegal. The side effects, addiction and health complications r out weight alcohol and marijuana.


----------



## Victorias (Jul 8, 2012)

Update....we talked the other night and he did give to me his pipe and spice. I explained to him that if this happens again, WE will go to counselling and if again after that...divorce. He seemed nervous, not in because he was being honest or worried of the consequences or because he needed the drug back but more so because he didn't want to "waste" his drug. Knowing that I would flush it. I still worry though because the drug made it so easy for him to bold face lie to me about anything only so he could get a fix that his next paycheck he will buy it again. And its the people, I found out that its also his dad that smokes. He comes from such a problem background. Sister 1 year out of rehab herself. He works in the oilfield so hours can be long sometimes. Some days he could be gone for 3 days and other times it could be 8 hrs. There is lots of time I might not be able to account for if he wasn't honest. Watching closely but staying positive.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

Perhaps you should both go to counseling anyway? 
If he's had a troubled background, there could be lingering feelings going on that he may not know how to deal with. 

As you said, it's easy to get. It might be better to go to counseling or at the very least look into a Narcotics Anonymous group for him so he will be less likely to sneak behind your back.

Good luck.


----------

